# Estate Agents



## mattydalton

Evening all

I was wondering if anybody could please recommend some estate agents in Rome? All of the sites I look at seem to be holiday rentals but I am looking for long term / permanent residency.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## davidfryer23

mattydalton said:


> Evening all
> 
> I was wondering if anybody could please recommend some estate agents in Rome? All of the sites I look at seem to be holiday rentals but I am looking for long term / permanent residency.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Matt


Matty,

I'm assuming you are looking to buy a place rather than rent and that you are looking on the web rather than in Rome itself. You can google "immobiliare roma" and i think you will find some. Otherwise there are some national chains like tecnocasa which should google up OK. If you are in Rome itself you'll find that a lot of bars have a stand for agents booklets - the prices aren't often shown but sometimes they are and it'll give you an idea for area, prices and agencies.

Alternatively you could go along to the La Dolce Vita exhibition at Olympia, unfortunately you've missed this year's, but there are a lot of agencies there each year.

Hope that helps

David


----------



## mattydalton

davidfryer23 said:


> Matty,
> 
> I'm assuming you are looking to buy a place rather than rent and that you are looking on the web rather than in Rome itself. You can google "immobiliare roma" and i think you will find some. Otherwise there are some national chains like tecnocasa which should google up OK. If you are in Rome itself you'll find that a lot of bars have a stand for agents booklets - the prices aren't often shown but sometimes they are and it'll give you an idea for area, prices and agencies.
> 
> Alternatively you could go along to the La Dolce Vita exhibition at Olympia, unfortunately you've missed this year's, but there are a lot of agencies there each year.
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> David


Hi David

Thanks for the reply - I was beginning to think nobody would ever answer!! I am actually looking to rent but on a long term basis. My problem is that everywhere I look seems to be geared towards apartments for vacations. Would the above estate agents still be good for renting or are there specific estate agents for that?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## davidfryer23

mattydalton said:


> Hi David
> 
> Thanks for the reply - I was beginning to think nobody would ever answer!! I am actually looking to rent but on a long term basis. My problem is that everywhere I look seems to be geared towards apartments for vacations. Would the above estate agents still be good for renting or are there specific estate agents for that?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Matt


I don't know the answer to your query for sure, I bought a place rather than renting, but the guy we bought it from was also letting out his place next door long term. I think many Italians are very flexible about this sort of thing - one of our new neighbours offered me an apartment to buy or rent so I think it would be worth finding an agent with property to sell and asking them if the owners would like to rent out long term instead. If you speak Italian the best way is often to ask in the coffee shops/bars local to where you want to be. The owners alway know what's going on locally.

Sorry I can't help more than that, but maybe now there are replies on here some others will come and have a look and give their views.

In boca di lupo!

David


----------

